# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  عاجل من الصدى موبايل

## wadalhaja

*الجزائري رابح سعدان ينفي تلقيه اي عرض لتدريب منتخبنا الوطني 

*

----------


## جاميكا

*ده شتله اكيد وراها الجلافيط عشان يطيرو مازدا
                        	*

----------


## wadalhaja

*اكيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*ماذدا احسن رغم معاداته للعجب
*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

ماذدا احسن رغم معاداته للعجب



كلو ولا حبيبنا مابنرضه فيه اي حاجه 
يامازدا عزبتنا:14_6_12[1]:
كفايه الدخلت في ميدو ماطلعت
حتي الان
*

----------


## acba77

*حتي الشتل بقي علي مستوي المنتخب الوطني
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*مازدا احسن منه مافى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والله لمنتخبنا مافي احسن من مازدا مننا وفينا بلا سعدان وللا جرزان
*

----------

